# No Sound through HDMI with Windows Media Player Classic



## williamc (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello,
I'm running the KLite Codec pack with Windows Media Player Classic. For the past year, there haven't been any problems. But now I don't get any sound when I use WMPC with HDMI output for sound. I can use Windows Media Player and VLC without any issues. Also, WMPC works if I change the output to my computer speakers. I just started experiencing this issue, and I haven't been able to resolve it. I've forced the output to the receiver (HDMI), changed channel configurations, used different types of media, etc. I'm at a loss. Any help is appreciated.

Specs:
Window 7 Ultimate
NVidia GeForce GT 520 (for video and sound over HDMI)
NVidia High Definition Audio (HDMI) <---- This only works with VLC and Windows Media Player
Speakers (High Definition Audio Device) <----- this one works with all media players, its the build in computer speakers over audio cable.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

You should be able to set the HDMI output as the default source in the audio setup. That will send ALL Wiindows audio out the HDMI port.

You can also select which audio chipset is used within the media player itself. That option will only send the media player audio out the HDMI port.


----------



## williamc (Jul 19, 2004)

That's the way its set. Seems to be a problem with Windows Media Player Classic and its Codecs. Reinstall time.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What is the audio output set to in MPC?


----------

